# [Q] How to change Android's wifi device name



## Giugo (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi guys  I have many Android devices in my house and when I go in the router's config panel is a bit difficult to recognize the right device among connected clients. I'd like to rename devices' names so I can recognize them easily. Is it possible?


----------



## rYzkiE_17 (Aug 2, 2014)

Giugo said:


> Hi guys  I have many Android devices in my house and when I go in the router's config panel is a bit difficult to recognize the right device among connected clients. I'd like to rename devices' names so I can recognize them easily. Is it possible?

Click to collapse



go to settings > about > phone identity > then click the phone name then change it


----------



## Giugo (Aug 2, 2014)

rYzkiE_17 said:


> go to settings > about > phone identity > then click the phone name then change it

Click to collapse



Can't find it


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2014)

*Device/Android Version*

Settings menu differs from Device to device and Android's version to version.

For Samsung's KitKat touchwiz it's under Settings>General>About Device>Device Name.

Yours might differ a bit.

---------- Post added at 11:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 AM ----------

As you have Kitkat 4.4.4, there must be a search bar on the top of your settings menu.

Just search Name or Device name


----------



## Giugo (Aug 3, 2014)

note2maniac said:


> Settings menu differs from Device to device and Android's version to version.
> 
> For Samsung's KitKat touchwiz it's under Settings>General>About Device>Device Name.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I googled on the net and searched for a while in the playstore. On Google I found that it is not possible, on the play store I found only apps that require root to do that. I didn't find this option even on my Nexus 7 2013 (with root and CM11), but for it I can at least use root-needed apps.

EDIT: apps with root access need to set the custom hostname at every reboot. No way to set it definitely 

EDIT2: I found the right option in my rooted devices with CyanogenMod, no app is needed. There is "Device hostname" in the developer setting's menu. I searched for this option in my mother's phone (Xperia J, no root) and in my current phone (Moto G 4G, no root), but there isn't any option.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

Giugo said:


> I googled on the net and searched for a while in the playstore. On Google I found that it is not possible, on the play store I found only apps that require root to do that. I didn't find this option even on my Nexus 7 2013 (with root and CM11), but for it I can at least use root-needed apps.
> 
> EDIT: apps with root access need to set the custom hostname at every reboot. No way to set it definitely
> 
> EDIT2: I found the right option in my rooted devices with CyanogenMod, no app is needed. There is "Device hostname" in the developer setting's menu. I searched for this option in my mother's phone (Xperia J, no root) and in my current phone (Moto G 4G, no root), but there isn't any option.

Click to collapse



I found this for Moto X. Try this if you have this option in your Moto G too.

http://eguides.sprint.com/support/e...html#motorola_moto_x_ug/rename_the_phone.html


----------



## Giugo (Aug 3, 2014)

note2maniac said:


> I found this for Moto X. Try this if you have this option in your Moto G too.
> 
> http://eguides.sprint.com/support/e...html#motorola_moto_x_ug/rename_the_phone.html

Click to collapse



That procedure tells how to change bluetooth device's name. I don't want to change it (I did it already successfully), I want to change the wi-fi name. I attached a screenshot to make myself understood.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

Giugo said:


> That procedure tells how to change bluetooth device's name. I don't want to change it (I did it already successfully), I want to change the wi-fi name. I attached a screenshot to make myself understood.

Click to collapse



Yeah I know what you mean. It's just that changing the bluetooth name redirects me to changing the 'device name' on my Note 2 which also reflects on my wifi connection automatically. I thought same would be the case with you. Hard luck mate.

But hey, you can try other options for your convenience. My suggestions:-
1. Note down your wifi configuration on your android device and do a manual configuration. So you can identify devices with their IPs. Use .111 or .222 for easy memory.
2. Or your client software must be having an option to save your device with a nick name. It's just a one time job anyways


----------



## Giugo (Aug 3, 2014)

note2maniac said:


> But hey, you can try other options for your convenience. My suggestions:-
> 1. Note down your wifi configuration on your android device and do a manual configuration. So you can identify devices with their IPs. Use .111 or .222 for easy memory.
> 2. Or your client software must be having an option to save your device with a nick name. It's just a one time job anyways

Click to collapse



Thanks for the useful advice. I'm gonna use the 1st one because I can't set a nickname in my router :good:


----------



## Miche1asso (Feb 24, 2016)

Giugo said:


> Hi guys  I have many Android devices in my house and when I go in the router's config panel is a bit difficult to recognize the right device among connected clients. I'd like to rename devices' names so I can recognize them easily. Is it possible?

Click to collapse



If you're still interested I've found out the way. It needs root though. As root in a terminal just type:

```
setprop net.hostname <your hostname>
```
Obviously replacing "<your hostname>" with the name you like. But since it gets reset after each phone restart it's suggested to put it in a /etc/init.d script


----------



## dacbarbos (Dec 27, 2016)

Well, this is officially known as Issue 6111 and while I don't have any newer Android 6.x Marshmallow device, I do confirm it's a nuisance. Unfortunately, most of the workarounds require root access (a rooted device). I am testing myself several "solutions" before choosing a final one that suits my needs. One may find interesting apps like this in Google's Play store. Same question has been asked 4 years ago on superuser forums.


----------



## martytoo (Dec 4, 2017)

I just set up a new S8 on Friday.  When i brought over the Google apps my old S5 was not listed.  Many of the apps I use on my Nexus 7 tablet were the same ones that I use regularly one my phone.  So I let the play store download those apps. 

Now when I use Fing to check what is on my wireless network the phone is listed as:
"My Asus Nexus 7 (2013)"- on the name area on the left and as "Samsung S8" on the right side of it's network address spot.

I can't change this by changing the name that is in the phone settings ( which is the name that shows up for Bluetooth and is correct - SMG950U).

Is there a way to change this?  It seems like an interesting bug.

Now 30 minutes later it is showing up on the Netgear through Fing as a generic Murata Manufacturing printer?????


----------

